# Pics of my pregnant mare



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some pics that i have finally managed to get on the computer! Some aren't very clear but they were taken from a mobile phone.
They are of my rising 5yo ASH x TB mare. Her name is 'Breeze' but i call her 'Bree'.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww she's pretty. When she due?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

She's due in November so she's got a way to go yet!!! and she's already soooo fat!!!! . . . . .although part of that is because she's getting fed plenty to help make she sure has a nice healthy foal. It's her first!


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

She's very pretty! Hay, my birthday is in Nov. Ha ha. Ok, so I'm gonna go for the 14th!!!


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, she is adoreable, my birthday is in November, I think we should run a poll, whoever's birthday she is born closest to gets to help choose the name, what do you think?
Lisa.x


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I reckon thats an awesome idea LisaAnn....... Bree's foal should be named by the person born close to it....im not born in Nov but I think it could be called

Colt: Apocalypse, Comet or Mr. Temprement (after his mommy!! Crackrider knows what I mean!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Filly: Moonshine, Firefly, or Fireball


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know about getting to definatly name the foal but i'm open to ideas! 
Hmmm. . . . .we could also have a competition where everyone picks a date and we'll see who can get the right date the foal is born! I don't know the exact date just that it should be born in November.

Here are some pics of the daddy. I have posted them at one stage in the pic section with pic of one of his sons but here they are again. His name is Zafire


----------



## Dream*Rider (May 5, 2007)

thats wicked sick!!!

what colours where u thinking it might be??? Dun? Buckskin? lol

Dreamer
xxoo


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, since the stalion is grey than the foal should either be grey or chestnut. The owner of the stallion said the grey should be the dominant gene. I hope so!!! I would love a grey foal!


----------

